# Autumn; Tortie Persian ;5 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Autumn; Tortie Persian ;5 years old Autumn has only one eye bless her she lost her eye as a kitten after a play fight with other cats when she caught her cornia and had to have it removed.She is very affectionate and cuddly. We have just neutered her and she is vaccinated and microchipped . She is used to other cats.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww bless her, she looks gorgeous


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is beautifully marked. Do hope she can find a loving home soon.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

